# Frame's new book



## Toasty (May 29, 2015)

John Frame wrote a new book about apologetics. It is a redevelopment and an expanded version of his previous book on apologetics. It will be released on June 30th.

Here is the link:
http://www.amazon.com/Apologetics-J...TF8&qid=1432932779&sr=8-2&keywords=john+frame


----------



## Peairtach (May 30, 2015)

Interesting. 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bookslover (May 30, 2015)

Well, it's sort of new. It's a revision of his book _Apologetics to the Glory of God_ (1994), with some material from two of his other books and some material from the festschrift dedicated to him woven into the text. And all this editorial work was done by someone else, not by Frame himself, evidently (but with his knowledge and approval).


----------

